# Compare Camera Sizes



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

This site was recommended by someone on another site (Canadian Photographer) and I thought it might be useful (if it has not already been linked in another thread) to the readers here.

camerasize.com

It gives you a good idea on physical size of different cameras (you select which models to compare).
Although nothing really compares to actually holding them in your hands, which is more fun too  .


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Interesting site Captstn... thanks for sharing.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

Heh, nice.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Great resource, thanks a bunch! Really brings it all home.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Very cool, but I hate you for posting this. 

Just compared my 60D to the 5D MKIII and frig I want it. Haha.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Cool site. Magic, too: Watch me put a camera through the hand!


----------



## Aceline (Feb 21, 2012)

Very cool


----------

